# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met psychiatrische ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Groep Ziekenhuizen La Ramée-Fond'Roy (Kliniek Fond'Roy)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Groep Ziekenhuizen La Ramée-Fond'Roy (Kliniek Fond'Roy)
J. Pasturlaan 43 
Brussel

Bezoek de website van Groep Ziekenhuizen La Ramée-Fond'Roy


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Groep Ziekenhuizen La Ramée-Fond'Roy (Kliniek Fond'Roy).*

----------

